# 34" Terminators in ACTION!



## Southernmuddjunkie

I finally got to put some ride time on the new terms and love them so far. The lug spacing is better compared to the 33's and they are noticeably taller as well.


----------



## Budlight Boyz

Nice Video!!


----------



## Agarcia

Lame! I can't watch it on my phone


----------



## Wfolsom

Agarcia said:


> Lame! I can't watch it on my phone


X2 ?


----------



## eagleeye76

Nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok and the answer is ????.....to me it seems like they did great but are they the best tire you have had yet.....I know at 2min 44sec in the vid your bike looks like it is the def of swag lol....

the wetter the better


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

im with tonka, are they the best tire yet? and how do they compare to the 31 ol's you had?


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome. Jealous for sure. I miss being over there close to all the parks.


----------



## BlackDawg

As usual, another awesome video! Did you notice any power loss?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Im trying to hold off on a review just yet since I have only had one ride on them but here is what I have observed so far.

So far as you know with a term the ride is AWESOME. Like I said the lug spacing is better compared to other terms so I had no problem keeping them cleaned. The lug depth is around 2-2.25 at the shoulder and around 1.5" at the lowest pointe. They did pull ver y good but the little I road them I didnt feel they paddled as good as the 31" outlaws I had. Now Im not saying its was night and day difference but I did feel it wasnt as good as the all wide outlaws I had. Climbing capabilites on these tires is second to none. That is one area I noticed they excelled was there ablity to climb out of deep ruts where the guys with the outlaws where having trouble or having to get a bump.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

answered my question perfect, thanks!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

No problem man. Glad it was of some help.


----------



## mmelton005

cool video, are chest waders really that warm?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

mmelton005 said:


> cool video, are chest waders really that warm?


not necessarily for the warmness but more to keep water off of you to keep you from freezing ...but throw a pair of long-johns on, some pants and then your waders and you should be pretty warm!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

It depends on if you get insulted neoprene waders which is what mine are. Mine are 5mm thick neoprene and 800 thinsulate in them so them do help keep we warm and dry. In the winter I dont ride without them on.


----------



## wmredneck

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> It depends on if you get insulted neoprene waders which is what mine are. Mine are 5mm thick neoprene and 800 thinsulate in them so them do help keep we warm and dry. In the winter I dont ride without them on.


According to what i was told by a Lacrosse sells rep when i was working for our store The thickness has more to do then the weight or thinsulate. In boots and waders the thinsulate is place in the toes and that's it. But waders come in 3.5, 5, and 6.5 mil thickness and the thicker the better they will retain heat. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

wmredneck said:


> According to what i was told by a Lacrosse sells rep when i was working for our store The thickness has more to do then the weight or thinsulate. In boots and waders the thinsulate is place in the toes and that's it. But waders come in 3.5, 5, and 6.5 mil thickness and the thicker the better they will retain heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


You learn something new everyday bc I sure didnt know that one. lol


----------



## brutemike

I think mine are 8mm but thats for fishing lake Erie in the fall winter and spring so I do sweat my arse off when ridding sometimes.


----------

